# What are the pitfalls when edge joining different wood species?



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe there is no concern, but I was wondering if there can be issues. For example will one dry faster then the other and cause joint failure. If so what can I join together and what should I avoid?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have never had any problems edge gluing different woods together. always let your glue joints dry sufficiently…never rush drying time.

If using an oily wood it is important to wipe the edge with acetone to help remove oil from the surface. if oily woods are used it is best to use an epoxy glue. Otherwise most woods do just fine with other glues. I personally use Titebond glues…but glue types and brands vary greatly and it is a personal choice.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In my opinion there are few things to worry about when joining unlike types of wood other than what the woods normally have when joining them together with woods that are the same. As an example some woods that are very oily so it's best to wipe them down with acetoin or lacquer thinner before gluing them up. As with all woods you need to be careful about cross grain situations to provide for wood movement and not have sloppy joinery and to have enough glue for a strong joint.

Edit 
I guess Greg and I were typing at the same time,I did not mean to repeat what he had said.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

Great thanks for the quick response. So no worries and I can proceed.

The repeat just doubles my confidence.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have done some of this and had good success. I joined yellow pine and red oak with good success. It has been in place about 10 years or a little more now. I would try it again and expect the same results.


----------

